# Help please: UK or Malaysian tax liability?



## XDerby (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi all,

My partner and I (engaged, not married), are considering a move to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia for two years. She is the one applying for jobs with International Schools, I'm getting a fully remote position from a UK company.

Question: Would I be liable to pay tax in the UK, Malaysia, or both?

Situation:

Both my partner and I are UK citizens
Never previously lived in Malaysia
Employed by a UK-based company (but has a branch in Singapore)
Fully remote position - entirely in KL
Employer has no base in Malaysia
Permanent home would be available to me for the 2 years in Malaysia as partner's employer would likely provide an accommodation allowance / help finding a rental.

All help (and anything else I should think about) would be hugely appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------

